# HP 2000 laptop fails to boot



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone, my laptop fails to boot. it's a Hewlet Packard 2000 which came with Windows 7 installed but due to an upgrade program from the retailer, it's running on Windows 8 now, it worked good for at least 2 years then it started having strange performance issues like having to click a second time on any link in order to open it and some temporary freezes when browsing the internet. I started a thread in the malware section of the site about a year ago and they sent me here to seek for help since they ruled it was free of malware. During the time I was receiving help from Ried at that section, it started showing an error code and fails to boot since then. It happened after I was asked to install updates, I declined, I received a massage to restart to finish the install of an update, I declined but later when I shut down the PC, instead of restarting to complete the update process, it asked me to connect the power cable. I followed the indication and went to sleep, the next evening I tried to use the PC but after a slightly longer loading screen, I received a blue screen stating:

"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We are just collecting some error info, then we'll restart for you.
If you want to know more, you can search online later for this error:0xc000021a"

That screen was followed by a phrase: "preparing autorepair" then by "Diagnosing your PC". After that I see another blue screen with the message "Automatic Repair couldn't repair your PC. Press 'Advanced Options' to try other options to repair your PC or 'Shut down' to turn off your PC
Log file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt"
I have tried a System Restore with no luck and I can't Refresh because I can't find the install Disk since we moved (must be inside one of those boxes). There were about 5 restore points and after trying and failing restoring, those desappeared. I can go into Command Prompt and go to the file path above mentioned and see the file and explore some areas of the HDD. I also ran some HP Diagnostic tests and see the note Hard Disk Short DST: Failed

Here's the link to my original post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f100/stubborn-malware-in-hp2000-laptop-747025.html

It took me so long to come here to post because I had the Windows 8 DVD in a box after moving and have just recently found it. Any help will be very appreciated


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Srttrail.txt error and keeps on automatic repairing - Microsoft Community


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello Panther063, which of the instructions should I follow? I don't see the same error(0xc000021a)or the same conditions under which it happened

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was hoping one of the methods suggested on that link may have been of help, if not then hopefully someone with more experience can assist.


----------



## Jo-Diaz02 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks Panther063, I will give it all another read just to make sure I didn't overlook anything. It's just that I saw a few entries showing the file "Log file: D:\WINDOWS\System32\Logfiles\Srt\SrtTrail.txt " but not a mention about 0xc000021a error. Thanks again for your suggestions, I will read it again just to be sure, thanks friend.


----------

